# NWTF Grand Nationals in Nashville Tennessee



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 31, 2015)

I do not know how many call makers there are here, but this is the wood workers dream come true....there are so many opportunities to see every call under the sun and those who have made them face to face. Always some of the best wood choices available from sellers who are just as proud of the "in the rough" as they are with the finished products, sitting in their booths waiting to talk shop or sell/barter their wares. This year the Opry Land Convention Center will host the event, February 12 - 15 are the dates.......y'all come on down and be part of it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 31, 2015)

I wish I could make it. I had planned to attend, but life got in the way. I will have a couple calls down there in the contest though.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 31, 2015)

I'll be there (without my hairsticks) lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'll be there (without my hairsticks) lol


 Just do not see how ya have enough hair to use sticks but whatever floats your boat!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jan 31, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Just do not see how ya have enough hair to use sticks but whatever floats your boat!!!


 Only us young people

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## chanser123 (Jan 20, 2016)

Ill be there! First year going. First year entering a couple calls as well!


----------

